# Your favorite 3DS games so far?



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2013)

3DS has been out for a while now but I only have a handful of games. I'm wondering if there's something I'm just unaware of that's awesome.

*My games:*


The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Resident Evil: Revelations

*Looking forward to:*


The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy
Pokemon X/Y

*Thinking about buying:*


Luigi's Mansion 2: Dark Moon
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward

*Hoping it comes out:*


A NEW METROID MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2013)

I own but a few myself.


*Fire Emblem: Awakening*
BlazBlue: Continium Shift 2
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

And I absolutely adore the bolded 

The next games on my radar are Kid Icarus, Sonic Lost World, Pokemon X & Smash 3DS


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 26, 2013)

Kid Icarus Uprising
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Rhythm Thief & the Emperor’s Treasure
Super Mario 3D Land
Project X Zone
Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone!
Dilon's Rolling Western (Digital Download)
Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger (Digital Download)
Mario and Luigi Dream Team
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan
Sakura Samurai: Art of the Sword (Digital Download)
Pushmo (Digital Download)
Crashmo (Digital Download)
Mario Kart 7
Unchained Blades (Digital Download)
Tales of the Abyss
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
Mario Tennis Open
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Super Street Fighter 4 3D edition
BlazBlue: Continium Shift 2
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Sonic Generations

That's not really my favorites, that's all the games I own for the system that are original for the system. (Not counting Virtual Console, DSiWare, DS games on the system)

No real order to be honest, I do like many of the games on top, but some near the bottom of the list are enjoyable as well.

I didn't like Sonic Generations at all... I got that game half price in March.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Im just gonna recommend Tom Clancys Ghost Recon Wars here


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey
SMT IV
Virtue's Last Reward
Fire Emblem

Looks like weabshit.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

Definitely Super Mario 3D Land for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Super Mario 3D Land
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Shin Megami Tensei 4

I love all of my 3DS games, but I think I can say that those 3 are my absolute top favorites. Pokemon X will smash its way into the top 3, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Resident Evil Revelations
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2013)

-FE:A
-KH3D
-KI


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 27, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion is awesome, so is kid icarus, tales of abyss, mario 3d land and fire emblem awakening and donkey kong


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

Whoops, forgot MH and Weegee.


----------



## Toph (Sep 29, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Fire Emblem: Kakusei


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening, Scribblenauts: Unlimited, Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

EO: Untold, SMTevil Survivor Overclocked,SMTIV,SteamWorld Dig,Monster Hunter 4,Kid Icarus Uprising and Pokemon Y are competing for the favorite spot.

Only fighter I own for the system right now is Blazblue.


Im not going to even get into the Japanese imports oh lawd XD


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm STILL waiting for Pokemon Y.

I am so fucking angry at amazon right now.


----------



## Vash (Oct 16, 2013)

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2013)

Favorite games so far:

Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon X/Y
SMT: IV


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 17, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigi's Mansion 2
Super Mario 3D Land
Resident Evil Revelations

Mario & Luigi: Dream Team also turned out to be a surprise little gem for me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2013)

Project X Zone, Metal Gear Solid 3D and Ocarina of Time.


----------

